# Herping Northern Nsw advice



## scorps (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey guys,

On a holiday in Ballina over the Xmas brake and am wondering if anyone knows any spots for herping around here.

Ive found wild scrubbys, jungles, bhp's, waters, olives, Womas etc in my herping time but I just realized I'm yet to find a python in nsw yet so would like to tick that off lol

Dont need advice like drive down roads lol as that will deffiantly be happening, more after spots worth looking.

Am deffiantly not interested in poaching coastals so your secret spots are safe with me 

Scorps


----------



## eipper (Jan 4, 2013)

Head up mt warning


----------



## scorps (Jan 4, 2013)

Was thinking about that, have you climbed the mountain?

- - - Updated - - -

Was thinking about that, have you climbed the mountain?


----------



## tickerbox (Jan 4, 2013)

scorps said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> On a holiday in Ballina over the Xmas brake and am wondering if anyone knows any spots for herping around here.
> 
> ...



G'day Scorps,
We just got back from Brunswick Heads, just North of Ballina. On other trips there we have met a character named 'George the Snakeman'. I remember talking to him a couple of years ago about snakes in the far north coast area. He told us about Eastern Browns being very prevalent in the rocky areas and sand dunes around the water. Sure enough he had a couple in his car that he'd just picked up from right near us, next to the beach! In the bushy area just over the inlet from Bruns at 'Harry's Hill' we saw an Eastern Brown just sitting on the leaves under the trees. Over the years I have also seen many pythons in that bushy area. I would suggest talking to George when you are there and getting the expert local knowledge from him.


----------



## eipper (Jan 4, 2013)

It's a good walk but night driving it you see a few things. George Ellis is no snake expert.... Not with those boots, attitude....maybe George the snake hitter is appropriate


----------



## tickerbox (Jan 4, 2013)

eipper said:


> It's a good walk but night driving it you see a few things. George Ellis is no snake expert.... Not with those boots, attitude....maybe George the snake hitter is appropriate



Yikes. Didn't see anything like that personally. I hope it ain't true...


----------



## damian83 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey mate I'm in lismore pm me if ya wanna try up here on Sunday


----------



## cement (Jan 4, 2013)

I've climbed the mountain a couple of times, it's a great climb. I also used to own property at the western foothills of Mt Warning. Plenty of snakes, plenty of large pythons.
Just go the beach at Ballina, plenty of EB's there. Pythons are more in the hills and scrub or around farms.

I have even located a large Eastern tiger snake at my property. biggest tiger I have seen.


----------



## damian83 (Jan 4, 2013)

At lismore we've got mates with pythons gts and browns down the back. I saw a nice blue phase at home few weeks ago. we've got plenty of bush here


----------



## scorps (Jan 4, 2013)

Just went for a small herp, found a nice 4footer 

Pics to come


----------



## damian83 (Jan 4, 2013)

scorps said:


> Just went for a small herp, found a nice 4footer
> 
> Pics to come



Where did you go


----------



## scorps (Jan 5, 2013)

Just for a drive around the smaller towns west of ballina, took random back roads


----------



## damian83 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ah teven tintenbar Uralba etc pretty bushy round there too


----------

